# Do I need a women's or men's bike?



## luckybuttons (Jun 1, 2005)

Please excuse my ingnorance...I am totally new. I am looking to buy my first road bike. What are the differences between women's and men's road bikes? I am 5'10" and 145 lbs...since I am taller than the average woman, would it matter for me? BTW, I am looking to spend under $1500.


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

Although it might sound silly, bikes neither know nor care about the sex of the rider..... Just get the one you are most comfortable with, and as a woman, pay particular attention to getting a saddle that you like and that likes you. Occasionally when mountain biking we swop rides for fun, and although I am the same size as my friends wife, the main complaint she offers is that although the bike fits her well, the saddle is like torture.

Go for a saddle that gets on well with your 'flower', and the rest should be easy enough.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Women's road bikes tend to have a shorter distance between the saddle and the handlebars. It's called top tube length. It's not a whole lot shorter, though. I must also say that my wife has hated every women's specific bicycle she's ever put a leg over. In other words, don't get caught up in the mens-womens specific brouhaha. Instead, if you are able, go to the best bicycle stores in your area and schmooz them into letting you ride every bike that fits you and your budget. There should be plenty available for you to try, too, as you are of probably the most common height for a cycling enthusiast.

Good luck. Have fun. And remember... clipless pedals may be a scary proposition, but using them will instantly turn you from a plodder into a zinger.


----------



## Anti-gravity (Jul 16, 2004)

luckybuttons said:


> Please excuse my ingnorance...I am totally new. I am looking to buy my first road bike. What are the differences between women's and men's road bikes? I am 5'10" and 145 lbs...since I am taller than the average woman, would it matter for me? BTW, I am looking to spend under $1500.


At your height, you are probably too tall for most WS bikes (no offense  ). They usually make them in 56cm sizes and smaller (usually for women 5'8" and shorter). It's not purely a black and white issue either. Some women really need a WS bike to get a good fit, others not so much. Any knowledgeable LBS should be able to explain all the differences to you (scroll down this board, this has been talked about before). Get into a shop and start riding some bikes and have the shop fit you properly. It's the only way to figure out exactly what you need. Good luck!

-R


----------



## bimini (Jul 2, 2003)

*Probably won't matter*

at 5-10. Womens road bikes tend to go down a little smaller than mens sizes.

The ratio between the top tube length vs. seat tube length is often a little differnent on womens bikes. On mens bikes a 56 cm seat tube may have a 55-56 cm top tube where a womens bike might have a little bit shorter top tube length.

The seats may be a little different also. On high end narrow racing seats womens seats are slightly wider due to differences in bone structure. A lot of low end seats are already a little wide anyway so might not make a difference.

If you have a short torso and long legs, you need to make certain the top tube is not too long for you. A good fitter can determine what seatpost size and top tube length is right for you. If the top tube length is not perfect changing the length of the stem can accomodate minor adjustments. 

Handlebar width is another thing to bay attention to. Your shoulders may be narrower than many men's and you might need a 38-40cm wide bar where many stock bikes are sold with 42-44 cm wide bars. A good fitter can check to see if the bars are right for you and a good shop will often exchange handlebars for ones that fit you properly.



luckybuttons said:


> Please excuse my ingnorance...I am totally new. I am looking to buy my first road bike. What are the differences between women's and men's road bikes? I am 5'10" and 145 lbs...since I am taller than the average woman, would it matter for me? BTW, I am looking to spend under $1500.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*Cross Post*

Similiar question is over on the Specialized board.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=32028

Hope that helps
Scot


----------

